# My First CP Marketing Experience!



## topcat (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi all!

I organised a stall at a monthly market in a coastal town which attracts a lot of tourists.  This market started in January this year after a haitus of 12 months - it previously ran for 7 years.  Word is out that it is back on and I had my first stall there yesterday.  Now, this is the first market I organised to attend on my own.  I have previously had a small table at the back of my Mother's market stall (she sells jewellery) once before - different venue.

Well, I told my Mum about this market and before I could turn around she had organised to pay for the stall fee and take all her jewellery along to 'help me out'..... :roll:   BTW - I am 48 and NOT living at home with her!  Yes, she _is_ bossy :wink:   Life lesson learned here is to keep my mouth shut if I don't want her 'help'.  On the up side I did get to borrow a table from her to use and her jewellery did attract in people....

Took a couple of pics of my table just before the market opened (that's Mum in the background of pic 2).  I have read on here that average sales for a market is about 4 X stall fee, so I didn't get up to the average (did about 3 X).  However I did make more sales in 'one go' than I have in a month before so I am happy  

Tanya


----------



## Chay (Apr 11, 2009)

Your presentation was very nicely done.


----------



## bombus (Apr 11, 2009)

Your display looks great! I like that you had the unwrapped bars for customers to handle. 

I'm assuming the red/orange thing on top of the purple pedestal is a soap "cake"? looks really interesting. Do you have pictures of it from above?

Sounds like you did great for the first time! I don't know that I'll ever get that many soaps made at one time. If I really like them, I usually give them to friends, or use them myself.


----------



## heartsong (Apr 11, 2009)

*x*

very nice presentation!  i like the products layed out at an angle and the raised soap "cake" in the middle.  i draws your eyes to the display and draws you in.

very simple and uncluttered.  i find "busy" displays distracting.

great job!   

monet


----------



## starduster (Apr 12, 2009)

*Wow*

Tanya, You gotta be congratulated .
That is a magnificent effort.
Onwards and ever upwards .
You have : flow, impact ,colour ,heights , lables all working so well.
Just keep on moving forward and each time you will get more surprised at how it will turn out.


----------



## topcat (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone!  Yes bombus, that is my Ramblin' Rose Soap Cake....it is a deep rosey pink and I didn't take a pic from the top     I have sprinkled dried red rose petals and hibiscus petals on top and it looks great!

Tanya


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 13, 2009)

What was the heat like for your soaps?  

The display is ROCKIN!!


----------



## topcat (Apr 13, 2009)

Vinca Leaf said:
			
		

> What was the heat like for your soaps?
> 
> The display is ROCKIN!!



It was a pleasantly cool day thank goodness - about 25 degrees celcius I think with mostly light cloud cover, so the soaps were fine.  I was under an awning and could have moved the table further back if needed.  Thanks for asking!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Apr 13, 2009)

Tanya you table looks absolutely fantastic!  Yay you!!!!!!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 13, 2009)

It looks awesome!! Good for you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Your display rocks, I really like your different colored labels..Way to go ..


Kitn


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 14, 2009)

What a beautiful display!  Great job!


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, thank you, thank you!

It was really a great learning experience and I am looking forward to another market, a fortnight from this one, which is just starting up and will have quite a few stallholders from this market in attendance.  Same general tourist area and basically it will be 2 markets a month in that area but with a good overlap to bring in new customers.  The first market sometimes has another soapmaker there but her main focus is as an aromatherapist who makes her own essential oils and facial care creams - the soap for her is just a small sideline.

I am visualising developing a customer base from these two markets which will allow me to branch into 'made to order' soap.  The customers can design a soap with me that is perfect for their skin, letting them be part of the process.

It's all good!

Tanya


----------



## rszuba (Apr 15, 2009)

very pretty display. great tags and labels


----------

